# [SOLVED] Install SATA Drive on ABIT VT7



## uplink (Dec 27, 2007)

I have an ABIT VT7 MB with two EIDE drives (one for s/w, one for data). The system is running Windows XP Pro and has no current problems. I would like to purchase and install two 1TB SATA drives (one for data, one for backup). These would be in addition to the EIDE drives (I do not wish to rebuild the system). After seeing the problems encountered in the posting "[SOLVED]ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd" in July of this year, I want to make sure that what I want to do can be done and, if so, recommendations on the steps to do it and the disk to purchase. The SATA drivers are not currently installed.
Thanks
JB


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Install SATA Drive on ABIT VT7*

Granted, Sata drives are normally a little more challenging to get up and running. However, they are excellent and have some advantages like cooler case cooling (smaller connection ribbons and hookup), most are slightly faster. 

What I would suggest to you (if you want to load an OS on one of the Sata drives, is that you simply unhook the IDE drives until you get the Sata drive up and going. Don't know what other information you might need, but when you get them, post any questions and someone will be along to help.


----------



## uplink (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Install SATA Drive on ABIT VT7*

Can i leave the IDE's in place and add the SATA's as data drives (i.e. no OS)? That would be my preference.
Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Install SATA Drive on ABIT VT7*

Should not be a problem there either.


----------



## uplink (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Install SATA Drive on ABIT VT7*

Any brand drives that might work better than others for my controller? Looks like the person in "[SOLVED]ABIT VT7 doesn't find WD2500ks hd" had problems with Western Digital and the VIA controller chip.
Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Install SATA Drive on ABIT VT7*

AS a general rule WD drives are excellent and IMHO, one of the better ones. I really don't think it makes a big difference as long as you use brand name drives like Seagate, Maxtor, Western Digital, Hitachi,etc. Many people do not like Maxtor drives, but I happen to like them and use them. The ones I most often choose are Maxtor and Western Digital for my own personal usage. I do use other brands from time to time in my shop, but Western Digital and Seagate are the most reliable from what I have seen.


----------



## uplink (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Install SATA Drive on ABIT VT7*

I now have a WD 1TB drive. I'm trying to locate the current device driver from VIA to support the SATA interface on the ABIT VT7 (VT8237). Anybody know where I can get these. Went to the VIA site - can't figure out which set to use. I dont want to implement RAID, I just want to install the SATA drive.
Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Install SATA Drive on ABIT VT7*

Have you looked on your motherboard disk? If not, then take a look. Also, might try looking on the WD utility disk that comes with your hard drive (or you can download that disk from the WD website. That would be my suggestion. Then, be sure you go into the bios setup menu and enable the Sata.


----------



## uplink (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Install SATA Drive on ABIT VT7*

I installed a Western Digital 10EACS 1TB SATA drive. The biggest issue turned out to be jumpers. The WD runs much faster than the VIA Chipset on the Abit VT7 can handle. Had to install a jumper on the disk that slowed it to 150 Mb/s.
I fooled around with drivers way too long thinking that was the issue. Once the jumper was in, the Data Lifeguard Tools s/w from WD recognized the drive and installed it with no hitches.

This post can be closed.
Thanks


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy you got it solved. Don't be a stranger on here now, stick around and enjoy the forum.


----------

